# Aalangelverbot: Ministerium bedankt sich bei Anglerverband Niedersachsen



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Aalangelverbot: Ministerium bedankt sich bei Anglerverband Niedersachsen​*
*Heinz Pyka, Vize des Anglerverband Niedersachsen und  weitere Repräsentanten des AVN nutzen die Messe Jagd und Pferd in Hannover, um beim ebenfalls anwesenden Dr. Aeikens, Staatssekretär beim Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft, das drängende Thema der bundesweit drohenden Aalangelverbote anzusprechen. Das Ministerium/Staatssekretär Aeikens setzte sich nun nach Klärung wieder direkt mit dem Anglerverband in Verbindung und bedankte sich.*

Bericht des AVN:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/663-aalfangverbot-vom-tisch.html

PDF des Staatssekretärs um herunter laden
http://www.av-nds.de/images/Artikel...luesse/2017-12-17_AntwortBMEL_Aeikens_AVN.pdf

Eine sehr gute Sache, wenn ein Bundesministerium sich für Kooperation und Zuarbeit bei einem Landesverband für eine europapolitische Sache mit bundesweiter Bedeutung für Angler bedankt.

Scheinbar braucht man gute Landesverbände für zielführende und anerkannte Arbeit in Bund und in Europa.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Deep Down (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aalangelverbot: Ministerium bedankt sich bei Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

So und nicht anders muss das sein!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aalangelverbot: Ministerium bedankt sich bei Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Absolut.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aalangelverbot: Ministerium bedankt sich bei Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



> Scheinbar braucht man gute Landesverbände für zielführende und anerkannte Arbeit in Bund und in Europa.



Man braucht einfach gute interessenvertreter.

Wenn das dann ein Verband ist, haben sich die Beiträge dann wenigstens gelohnt.


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aalangelverbot: Ministerium bedankt sich bei Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aalangelverbot: Ministerium bedankt sich bei Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen ist zwar auch Naturschutzverband - aber da kommen wenigstens Angler und Angeln an erster Stelle der Arbeit.

Wie man hier wieder sieht..


----------



## Hermann K (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aalangelverbot: Ministerium bedankt sich bei Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Klasse, so stelle ich mir Verbandsarbeit vor. Wenn doch nur unser Verband in Schleswig Holstein mal so gut arbeiten würde.

 Gruß
 Hermann


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aalangelverbot: Ministerium bedankt sich bei Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Der LSVF-SH?
So wie beim Angelverbot AWZ?
Den Anglern mit dem DAFV zusammen noch in den Rücken fallen?

Es ist schon so, dass Verbände sehr unterschiedlich sind.

Und es gibt nicht viele wenigstens im Kern anglerfreundliche UND kompetente, wie den Anglerverband Niedersachsen..

Und der Honigmangelverband aus Schleswig Holstein gehört in meinen Augen sicher nicht dazu..


----------

